# 1939 Silver King 26X



## sm2501 (Feb 1, 2017)

Bought this bike years ago at Memory Lane. Tore it apart to have the chrome plated, but never polished the frame for re-assembly. Thanks to Wes Pinchot for rolling the rear fender. Finally done...more or less.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 1, 2017)

:eek::eek::eek:


----------



## catfish (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## kreika (Feb 1, 2017)

Ummm wow!!!!!! Can I pitch a tent wherever that picture was taken?  I would be in my happy place for the rest of my days. Beautiful bike! Thank you for sharing!!!!
Chris


----------



## John (Feb 1, 2017)

Wow, now that is nice!


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Feb 1, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> :eek::eek::eek:




X2 !!!!


----------



## Puruconm (Feb 1, 2017)

BEAUTIFULLLLL is the less I can say


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 1, 2017)

The ONLY pre war aluminum bike to own in my book. Gorgeous bike Scott! V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 1, 2017)

@ratrodz


----------



## willswares1220 (Feb 1, 2017)

Man, I need a pair of sunglasses looking at that thing!!!!


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 1, 2017)

Wowza!! That's gorgeous, major drool factor.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 1, 2017)

THAT SILVER KING BIKE LOOKS GREAT JUST AS IS!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 2, 2017)

Very nice my friend - My favorite Silverking model - Always wanted one ... until I find one I will live vicariously through your beauty .. thanks for sharing


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 2, 2017)

Oh, yeah!
That's the one everybody wants.
Unfortunately, they didn't figure out that 26" wheels was what everyone really wanted, and not enough of these little gems were made to go around.
Super nice bike, Scott.


----------

